# Flatties!



## Sulk (Apr 15, 2003)

Thnx Neuman, I do plenty of reading on this board, and it always helps catch fish. I am coming down 287 So. CanI get some further directions and a bait store in the area that is reasonable on bloodworms.?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Sulk!

Welcome to the board! Try this link for Shark River Inlet information:
http://www.fishermansdennj.com/ 

Also see my post on winter flounder. Action may have picked up since my first and last trip -- call the B&T for current info....


----------



## Sulk (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks for the link, I hope to fish tommorrow.I sure would like some action!!!


----------

